# Propogating Japanese Maple cuttings - advice please



## bridgey_c (15 Mar 2018)

Hi,

I have zero experience of taking cuttings from trees to propogate so I thought I would ask some of you good folk to see if anybody can help. I have a stunning 30ft acer that I wish to take cuttings from. There are quite a lot of bits of information on the internet but plenty of people believe rooting acer species is nearly impossible or at least not as good as grafting? and grafting seems like too much work at the moment. Many of the opinions are from people all over the world so I am also guessing that somebody with information from the UK is probably more useful.

Here is what I am thinking so far. Wait until April/May when the new growth has hardened slightly then take a cutting which contains 3 sets of nodes. Trim the leaves from the bottom node and apply a rooting hormone. Stick this branch in a well drained pot and cover in a plastic bag but so that it still has ventillation. Place in a bright room but without direct light. Mist daily and hopefully after 5-6 weeks new roots should be growing.

If anyone can shove me in the right direction with any pointers then I would be extremely grateful  thanks.


----------



## zozo (15 Mar 2018)

Japanese Maple cutting is unfortunately not enough information because there are still different kinds of Japanese Maples. 

Acer palmatum "atropurpureum" (It has also several cultivars with different characteristics) can be propagated with cutting, but seems extremely difficult.
Acer buergerianum seems to be more easier than the above.

You would need to know which one you excactly have. Than I think you're best bet is at a Bonsai community.. I know from some befriended Bonsai nerds
https://www.amazon.com/Bonsai-Werner-M-Busch/dp/3405165881
contains information how to propperly propagating trees, also maples from cuttings.


----------



## bridgey_c (15 Mar 2018)

Thanks zozo, I will check out some bonsai forums.

I am guessing the tree is a bog standard acer palmatum. It has classical shaped green leaves and stands about 30ft. The quality of its leaves in the summer and its overall geometry is just stunning.


----------



## Angus (15 Mar 2018)

I don't know your experience level, but this RHS article is informative, most grafting principles stand true for acers aswell. https://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profile?pid=443


----------



## dw1305 (15 Mar 2018)

Hi all, 





bridgey_c said:


> I am guessing the tree is a bog standard acer palmatum. It has classical shaped green leaves and stands about 30ft. The quality of its leaves in the summer and its overall geometry is just stunning.


Do you ever get any seedlings? If you do they should be similar to the parent. 

If you want to propagate vegetatively you need to veneer graft your tree (scion) to a (root) stock, the stock is usually an _Acer palmatum_ seedling.  If you look up "_Acer palmatum_" and "side veneer graft" on Youtube etc it will give you the technique.

You need to scion dormant and the stock in growth, so you need to pot a seedling this year and then bring it inside in February next year. Once bud break had started you graft the dormant scion (you can cut the scion just before you graft the plant).

After that it is just down to carpentry, you need to line up the cambial layers on stock and scion. You need some grafting tape as well (you can use cling film). 

cheers Darrel


----------



## bridgey_c (15 Mar 2018)

Thanks everyone,

I've never seen any seedlings but I've never really looked so will keep checking this year.

I googled the 'veneer' graft with acer palmatum from your advise Darrel and found a really nice website called 'Japanesemaplelovers.com'. It seems a nice source and has answered a few other questions too.

I'm not sure how this happened but I've just ordered half a dozen different acer varieties! I clicked buy before I could even think about what I was doing


----------

